# First lathe above harbor freight question



## Wildvortex (Aug 20, 2021)

I have been looking and looking at a PM-1030v. It is a bit beyond what I was hoping to pay. What I would like to know is if there is a better quality machine about that size for that price or less?

I have worked some with a harbor freight lathe but hate the accuracy issues.


----------



## ttabbal (Aug 20, 2021)

I assume you are referring to the HF mini-lathe? The PM would be a good step up from there quality wise. I have seen some people talk about getting accurate work out of the mini lathes though. Perhaps if you detail what you're doing and what the issues you are running into are, we can help you out there as well. Not that we will hesitate to spend your money...  

I found that the PM price/quality ratio was very good. I ended up with the 1127, and am very happy with it.


----------



## Wildvortex (Aug 20, 2021)

Yes, the HF mini lathe 7x11. The issues I am having with it really all stem from the tailstock. I have upgraded that steel locking plate and adjusted it to be on center with 2 pointed rods one in the chuck and one in the tailstock chuck and a thin piece of steel between. Took the time to get it right. but it seems as if whenever I go to drill the bit is not center when I clamp the tailstock down. I am able to move it on the ways slightly this way and that way. 

But, I also would like a larger lathe as I have come across a couple things I needed to do and did not have the length needed.

Would love the 1130v but having a hard time justifying the 1030v let alone another $1500.


----------



## ttabbal (Aug 20, 2021)

That sounds frustrating. I have never used a mini, so I can't say for sure what might be wrong. But it's always nice to have a bigger machine. I'd say make sure you can fit your work into the 1030 with a little wiggle room. Having to bump up again in a short time would not be fun. Other than that, I wouldn't hesitate to recommend PM as a vendor. I haven't run a 1030, but I hear good things and it looks like a little brother to my 1127.


----------



## Aukai (Aug 21, 2021)

The 1228 would be the smallest of the big boy lathes, cam lock chuck, better head stock, if you ran out of length once. Now that your going to do bigger jobs it may be something to think about if your getting more serious.


----------



## Aaron_W (Aug 21, 2021)

For new lathe options the PM1022 / 1030 seems to be popular and offers more than many others of that size. It is one of the more expensive options though.

Grizzly offers a slightly cheaper 10x22 but it has a threaded spindle which some dislike, is actually a 9-1/2" swing vs 10" and lacks the power feed on the cross slide.

The 9x19 or 9x20 is another popular lathe of roughly the same size, but several hundred dollars cheaper. It shares many features good and bad with the Grizzly 10x22 lathes. Definitely a step above the 7x class lathes, but not as nice a machine as the PM lathes. Used these are rather common and can be found for $1000 or less if you get lucky.


The new vs vintage debate is unending, but small vintage lathes can have significant advantages over a small new lathe as there are many small vintage lathes that were available with a quick change gear box, but very few new ones under 12" that have one. The only lathe smaller than 12" I am aware of that comes with a QCGB is the Grizzly Southbend Heavy 10 starting at $9000.

For what you will pay for a PM 1030 (often less) you can get a likely get nice vintage 9 or 10" lathe, Atlas, Logan, Southbend etc with more features, but at the risk of wear and hidden damage. New does have the benefit of not getting a prior owners problems with it.


----------



## jwmay (Aug 21, 2021)

Wildvortex said:


> but it seems as if whenever I go to drill the bit is not center when I clamp the tailstock down.


I haven't ever studied this HF mini lathe. But there's virtually no reason I can imagine that would enable the tailstock center to change position after being locked down other than a loose screw somewhere, or something broken.  You may consider investigating this problem a little more.  You'll have time to do this while you wait to take delivery on your new PM 1440. I've seen these sort of threads "evolve" before. Lol


----------



## Eyerelief (Aug 21, 2021)

From the general description of your problem I wonder if you are experiencing a cosines error  your dead center at one length and your chuck and bit being longer  if the tail stock is not inline with the spindle the further out you get the greater the skew


----------



## Wildvortex (Aug 21, 2021)

jwmay said:


> I haven't ever studied this HF mini lathe. But there's virtually no reason I can imagine that would enable the tailstock center to change position after being locked down other than a loose screw somewhere, or something broken.  You may consider investigating this problem a little more.  You'll have time to do this while you wait to take delivery on your new PM 1440. I've seen these sort of threads "evolve" before. Lol


Yes, very unlikely that I will go that size. As it is right now I barely have the room for a 1030 and plan in the not too far future to move to another place and do the snow bird thing. I also am on a very fixed budget so I don't see that happening any time. 

As for the tail stock I know what you mean it doesn't seem possible without something loose but have been over it and over it both myself and a friend who owns and has run machining tools all his life and we find nothing loose.


----------



## Wildvortex (Aug 21, 2021)

Eyerelief said:


> From the general description of your problem I wonder if you are experiencing a cosines error  your dead center at one length and your chuck and bit being longer  if the tail stock is not inline with the spindle the further out you get the greater the skew


Not quite sure. Have checked the runout on the chuck and done all we can come up with to get that as good as possible to include upgrade to roller bearings. Only thing that has not been done is grind the jaws. 
Have even taken my pointed rods and without loosening the tailstock moved the piece in the chuck and extend the tailstock out to make sure that it was not aligned at just that point. 

I also don't know the history of this lathe as I bought it from a friend that was trying to sell off her father's stuff after he passed away.


----------



## Wildvortex (Aug 21, 2021)

One thing I can saw about the tailstock is I absolutely despise the way it locks with the threaded rod down through the center and just a small area to get to it. Not a nice locking lever


----------



## Ultradog MN (Aug 21, 2021)

I would suggest you forget about those cheap imports and look for a good old South Bend, Atlas, Craftsman or similar machine.
Those good old brands will still be capable of making acceptable parts with acceptable tolerances long after those imports have been melted down.


----------



## Wildvortex (Aug 21, 2021)

Ultradog MN said:


> I would suggest you forget about those cheap imports and look for a good old South Bend, Atlas, Craftsman or similar machine.
> Those good old brands will still be capable of making acceptable parts with acceptable tolerances long after those imports have been melted down.


Yes, as long as you can find one that has been cared for and not all worn out. Often easy to hide the issues. Worn ways seem to come to mind. Have to have a hell of a good eye to just see that. That is my biggest worry there. I don't plan on a ton of work on the lathe but want something fairly accurate when I do.


----------



## Wildvortex (Aug 21, 2021)

Not the prettiest job. One of my very first but an idea of their idea of a lock. Originally was just a nut and constantly looking for a spanner.


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 21, 2021)

I second the used lathe idea- Good Atlas's show up often. I have two, a 6" and a 12"
You can check the ways by doing the carriage lock test
Just stay away from the ones without roller bearing headstocks
-Mark


----------



## jwmay (Aug 21, 2021)

I really, REALLY like my Atlas. I built it from parts, so I'm probably biased, but I can't really see why so many people seem to hate them so enthusiastically. Anyways MY Atlas is probably off topic, but I do think there's some value in them. Not as a first lathe, but maybe as a third lathe. Did you say you weren't interested in the Grizzly lathes? They are pretty good to deal with imo.


----------



## paradox_pete (Aug 21, 2021)

I took delivery of a PM 1030v about 6 months ago and am very happy with it.  I had initially been looking at something like the similarly sized Grizzly G 0602, but concluded that the PM lathe was a much better value.  I found no other lathe with a similar list of features for a comparable price.

The Grizzly has a thread on chuck mount. This precludes the useful technique of running the lathe in reverse to cut threads away from a shoulder with the tool upside down in the tool holder.  The PM uses a bolt on arrangement.

The PM includes an Aloris style quick change tool post.  It has power cross feed (I didn't see this on any comparable sized / priced lathe).  The power feeds do not utilize the lead screw and half nut minimizing wear on these components.  The PM has a convenient variable speed BLDC drive motor.  I also like the t-slots on the cross slide, which should be useful if milling on the lathe might be considered, or replacing the compound with a solid block, etc.

I hope that doesn't sound too much like a sales pitch.  I have no connection to PM other than being a happy customer.  Those are just the features that differentiated the PM from the other options I considered.


----------



## Wildvortex (Aug 21, 2021)

jwmay said:


> I really, REALLY like my Atlas. I built it from parts, so I'm probably biased, but I can't really see why so many people seem to hate them so enthusiastically. Anyways MY Atlas is probably off topic, but I do think there's some value in them. Not as a first lathe, but maybe as a third lathe. Did you say you weren't interested in the Grizzly lathes? They are pretty good to deal with imo.


Yah, not overly impressed with the grizzlys more of a bang for your buck. All the extras that come with the PM for just slightly more


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Aug 21, 2021)

and


----------



## Janderso (Aug 21, 2021)

Aaron_W said:


> For new lathe options the PM1022 / 1030 seems to be popular and offers more than many others of that size. It is one of the more expensive options though.
> 
> Grizzly offers a slightly cheaper 10x22 but it has a threaded spindle which some dislike, is actually a 9-1/2" swing vs 10" and lacks the power feed on the cross slide.
> 
> ...


$9,000??
Why? What’s so good about it?
I’m referring to the heavy 10 South Bend.
Lots of money for a small lathe! Imho


----------



## jwmay (Aug 21, 2021)

Janderso said:


> $9,000??
> Why? What’s so good about it?
> I’m referring to the heavy 10 South Bend.
> Lots of money for a small lathe! Imho


Don't forget that it comes with NOTHING. If you want a steady rest, follow rest, tool post, taper attachment, etc., you order it separately....and pay nose bleed rates. It really bums me out.


----------



## Wildvortex (Aug 21, 2021)

paradox_pete said:


> I took delivery of a PM 1030v about 6 months ago and am very happy with it.  I had initially been looking at something like the similarly sized Grizzly G 0602, but concluded that the PM lathe was a much better value.  I found no other lathe with a similar list of features for a comparable price.
> 
> The Grizzly has a thread on chuck mount. This precludes the useful technique of running the lathe in reverse to cut threads away from a shoulder with the tool upside down in the tool holder.  The PM uses a bolt on arrangement.
> 
> ...


Those are the things that are actually pushing me towards the 1030! Been looking at it for a long time (well actually 1022 until I saw the 30 was only about $100 more)


----------



## Wildvortex (Aug 21, 2021)

jwmay said:


> Don't forget that it comes with NOTHING. If you want a steady rest, follow rest, tool post, taper attachment, etc., you order it separately....and pay nose bleed rates. It really bums me out.


Are you referring to the south bend? The 1030 comes with steady and follow rests, Both 3 and 4 jaw chuck and axa tool post.


----------



## Wildvortex (Aug 21, 2021)

Mitch Alsup said:


> and


The infamous I had watched a while ago. The spindle bearings one I had not watched. I did change my HF to taper


----------



## jwmay (Aug 21, 2021)

Wildvortex said:


> Are you referring to the south bend?


Yep. Sorry. I was talking new Southbend Heavy ten. Your original question was whether or not there's any new brand that has the PM features, but is a little less expensive, right? I think the answer is no. 
Buy once, cry once I suppose. 


Wildvortex said:


> (well actually 1022 until I saw the 30 was only about $100 more


And THATS the sort of reasoning that gets you on the wait list for the 1440....just sayin. Ha!


----------



## Wildvortex (Aug 21, 2021)

jwmay said:


> Yep. Sorry. I was talking new Southbend Heavy ten. Your original question was whether or not there's any new brand that has the PM features, but is a little less expensive, right? I think the answer is no.
> Buy once, cry once I suppose.
> 
> And THATS the sort of reasoning that gets you on the wait list for the 1440....just sayin. Ha!


Too big of a machine to be moving around. Besides being a disabled veteran on a very very limited income. 1030 is plenty large enough for stuff I want to do


----------



## Aaron_W (Aug 22, 2021)

Janderso said:


> $9,000??
> Why? What’s so good about it?
> I’m referring to the heavy 10 South Bend.
> Lots of money for a small lathe! Imho



I am by no means pimping the Grizzly SB Hvy 10, but I think that cost is because it is a small Taiwanese commercial grade machine, not one aimed at hobbyists. If you look at the price of other commercial lathes $9000 is cheap. The Grizzly SB 1440 is $21,000 compared to $7200 for the regular Chinese Grizzly 1440. I have no idea what an actual USA lathe like a modern 14" Clausing costs because they hide behind "email for a quote", but I gather it is well over $50,000. 


If you look at old catalogs and run the prices through an inflation calculator it is eye opening. A South Bend 9A 9x28" lathe was $514 in 1959, that works out to $4822 in 2021 dollars. The Toolroom version was $739 or $6932 today. Even the low frills 9C was $356 or about $3700 today. Sears sold the little 6" Atlas for $175 in 1960, $1641 in 2021 dollars.

A real SB Heavy 10 would be about $14,000 today based on the 1959 prices. The better Taiwanese lathes are cheap compared to what the vintage USA stuff would cost to buy new, and the Chinese stuff is a bargain.


----------



## Aaron_W (Aug 22, 2021)

Wildvortex said:


> Too big of a machine to be moving around. Besides being a disabled veteran on a very very limited income. 1030 is plenty large enough for stuff I want to do




I've ended up with almost all vintage machines, but I spent a lot of time looking at lathes in the 10x22 size, and if you want to buy new I think the PM1022 /1030 is probably the best option when you consider cost, size, features and customer support.


----------



## Janderso (Aug 22, 2021)

Aaron_W said:


> I am by no means pimping the Grizzly SB Hvy 10, but I think that cost is because it is a small Taiwanese commercial grade machine, not one aimed at hobbyists. If you look at the price of other commercial lathes $9000 is cheap. The Grizzly SB 1440 is $21,000 compared to $7200 for the regular Chinese Grizzly 1440. I have no idea what an actual USA lathe like a modern 14" Clausing costs because they hide behind "email for a quote", but I gather it is well over $50,000.
> 
> 
> If you look at old catalogs and run the prices through an inflation calculator it is eye opening. A South Bend 9A 9x28" lathe was $514 in 1959, that works out to $4822 in 2021 dollars. The Toolroom version was $739 or $6932 today. Even the low frills 9C was $356 or about $3700 today. Sears sold the little 6" Atlas for $175 in 1960, $1641 in 2021 dollars.
> ...


Aaron,
Thank you for this insightful response to my questions.
Being the tool geek that I am, I would like to see a comparison of two similar size lathes.
You know, warranties, what bearings are used, finish quality (automotive finish?) gears hardened and lapped?
You get the idea.
I know you have an interest in the smaller lathes.
There are times, if I had the room, a smaller bench lathe would be great.


----------



## Aaron_W (Aug 23, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Aaron,
> Thank you for this insightful response to my questions.
> Being the tool geek that I am, I would like to see a comparison of two similar size lathes.
> You know, warranties, what bearings are used, finish quality (automotive finish?) gears hardened and lapped?
> ...



If I had $9000 to drop on a lathe, I don't think I'd be using it on the new Grizzly / SB Heavy 10, but for somebody with the cash and lacking space for something bigger it is a pretty big advance over something like a Grizzly or PM 1022/1030. 

543lbs vs 330-395lbs
1-3/8" spindle vs 1"
2HP 3ph (with VFD) vs 1HP 1ph motor
D1-4 camlock vs threaded spindle or DIN flange
10.75x30 vs 9.5-10x22 or 30"
7" wide bed vs 5.3-6-1/8" 
Quick Change Gear Box vs change gears
Made in Taiwan vs China

Lots of other options at the $9000 budget level but it does look like a pretty nice lathe for someone that is cash flush, and space deficient. Although at 61" long it is only a few inches shorter than the PM1236-T for about 50% more money, that is an expensive couple of inches.

I think there are at least a couple of members here who have one of these lathes who might be able to comment more specifically on the quality, I can just window shop the spec sheets.


----------



## jwmay (Aug 23, 2021)

There was a very good write up in HSM magazine about it. The author had bought two of them at a scratch n dent sale. He made one good one out of the two, and compared it to his vintage machine. He even listed which old accessories would work with the new machine. I'm thinking it wasn't very many, but there were a few. If anyone is interested I'll hunt down the issue for you to order.


----------



## Janderso (Aug 23, 2021)

The difference between the two you just mentioned is apricots to watermelons


----------



## Wildvortex (Aug 23, 2021)

Aaron_W said:


> If I had $9000 to drop on a lathe, I don't think I'd be using it on the new Grizzly / SB Heavy 10, but for somebody with the cash and lacking space for something bigger it is a pretty big advance over something like a Grizzly or PM 1022/1030.
> 
> 543lbs vs 330-395lbs
> 1-3/8" spindle vs 1"
> ...


All of that is great but definitely do not have the funds for one. $3500 is about max I can somewhat afford to spend. And even at that looking to buy on credit with a new card and 18 months of 0% financing!


----------



## Aaron_W (Aug 23, 2021)

Wildvortex said:


> All of that is great but definitely do not have the funds for one. $3500 is about max I can somewhat afford to spend. And even at that looking to buy on credit with a new card and 18 months of 0% financing!



Sorry I think we got off on a tangent, I was not suggesting that you should be giving it serious consideration.


----------



## jwmay (Aug 23, 2021)

Janderso said:


> The difference between the two you just mentioned is apricots to watermelons


Ok. I guess I'll try not to take it personal that I considered it a " very good write up", and offered to find it for anyone. While you consider it a useless comparison worthy of immediate and unyielding rejection. No harm, no foul. Interesting to me isn't always interesting to someone else. And yeah I don't even know who mentioned the new SB to begin with. But I didn't help matters. Sorry.


----------



## Wildvortex (Aug 23, 2021)

jwmay said:


> Ok. I guess I'll try not to take it personal that I considered it a " very good write up", and offered to find it for anyone. While you consider it a useless comparison worthy of immediate and unyielding rejection. No harm, no foul. Interesting to me isn't always interesting to someone else. And yeah I don't even know who mentioned the new SB to begin with. But I didn't help matters. Sorry.


All good here and wish I could afford a new SB. I had looked at used around me but nothing small and a large majority around me looked not so well kept. Then there is always the need for a truck and a trailer. I have only lived here a short while and don't have the friends or equipment for a large lathe. The 1030 has even got me posing the question of how to get it here (narrow dead end road with twists and turns), and how to get it on the stand.


----------



## Aaron_W (Aug 23, 2021)

jwmay said:


> Ok. I guess I'll try not to take it personal that I considered it a " very good write up", and offered to find it for anyone. While you consider it a useless comparison worthy of immediate and unyielding rejection. No harm, no foul. Interesting to me isn't always interesting to someone else. And yeah I don't even know who mentioned the new SB to begin with. But I didn't help matters. Sorry.



I think he was referring to my comparison between the PM and Grizzly 10" lathes and that SB Heavy 10, not the article you offered.

My fault for the side track, I simply mentioned that the SB is the only new lathe I know of under 12" with a QCGB and it sort of devolved from there.


----------



## jwmay (Aug 23, 2021)

Wildvortex said:


> The 1030 has even got me posing the question of how to get it here (narrow dead end road with twists and turns), and how to get it on the stand.


I'm pretty sure they'll bring it right to your door. An engine hoist will lift it fine, although if you had room, an overhead gantry is the bees knees. I think you can rent an engine hoist, but if not, many companies sell them.


----------



## Wildvortex (Aug 23, 2021)

jwmay said:


> I'm pretty sure they'll bring it right to your door. An engine hoist will lift it fine, although if you had room, an overhead gantry is the bees knees. I think you can rent an engine hoist, but if not, many companies sell them.


Told it would be delivered on a semi truck. The road has several 45+° turns and is only 10ft wide. I am at the end of the road which has especially no turn around. The state has come down here with dump trucks and equipment trailers and struggled to get turned. Not sure a semi could do it. Called PM they confirmed it would be delivered on a semi


----------



## Janderso (Aug 23, 2021)

jwmay said:


> Ok. I guess I'll try not to take it personal that I considered it a " very good write up", and offered to find it for anyone. While you consider it a useless comparison worthy of immediate and unyielding rejection. No harm, no foul. Interesting to me isn't always interesting to someone else. And yeah I don't even know who mentioned the new SB to begin with. But I didn't help matters. Sorry.


I was referring to Aaron's comparison.
Please don't take this the wrong way. Everyone's input is valuable and your considerations and opinions are welcome.
I apologize if I offended you in any way!!
Jeff


----------



## jwmay (Aug 23, 2021)

Janderso said:


> I apologize if I offended you in any way


Oh you didn't. I don't know you, but I read you plenty enough to know that wasn't your intent. It looks like I just got my wires crossed about who was talking to whom anyhow. Ha! Easy mistake on the internet! 
To the OP, that's no good about the semi. I bet there's a solution though. I can't help, but surely you're not the only person on this forum who dealt with it. Good luck!


----------



## ttabbal (Aug 23, 2021)

Wildvortex said:


> Told it would be delivered on a semi truck. The road has several 45+° turns and is only 10ft wide. I am at the end of the road which has especially no turn around. The state has come down here with dump trucks and equipment trailers and struggled to get turned. Not sure a semi could do it. Called PM they confirmed it would be delivered on a semi



It could be a box truck with a lift gate, but still, that sounds like a tough driveway to get a big vehicle down. With mine, I had them hold it at the shipping depot. I took my truck down there and they loaded it with a forklift. That might be an option for you.


----------



## Wildvortex (Aug 23, 2021)

ttabbal said:


> It could be a box truck with a lift gate, but still, that sounds like a tough driveway to get a big vehicle down. With mine, I had them hold it at the shipping depot. I took my truck down there and they loaded it with a forklift. That might be an option for you.


The sad part is that is not the driveway bit a county road!


----------



## Wildvortex (Aug 23, 2021)

ttabbal said:


> It could be a box truck with a lift gate, but still, that sounds like a tough driveway to get a big vehicle down. With mine, I had them hold it at the shipping depot. I took my truck down there and they loaded it with a forklift. That might be an option for you.


Hoping to be able to contact the shipping company and request a box truck. Other than that, I guess I will have to meet them somewhere with a borrowed or rented truck.


----------



## Boswell (Aug 23, 2021)

I have a similar situation where I am 300-400 yards down a narrow rock road with NO place to turn a tractor-trailer rig around. Sometimes I can convince them to bring a bobtail other times, I just drive to the depot and they load it onto my truck or trailer but once an enterprising driver backed the 18 wheeler all the way down to my shop and that includes two narrow 90deg turns. Very impressive driving.


----------



## Wildvortex (Aug 23, 2021)

Just an idea of the situation. Took while walking around the property with the wife


----------



## ttabbal (Aug 23, 2021)

That does look tight, but I know some drivers can pull it off. If I were out there, I would help you with a truck and unloading. Bit of a drive for me though.  

You're micrometer looks like it needs calibration..


----------



## Wildvortex (Aug 23, 2021)

Yah I imagine only about a 1/10 of a mile or so. Would be a long backing. Plus one sharp over 45° corner with a big live oak on both sides. I will come up with some way, I am sure!

Thanks though


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 24, 2021)

A PM1030 would be easy with a pickup truck, if you don't own one Home Depot rents by the hour I think. Borrow or rent an engine hoist and pick it up at the terminal, might even save a couple of bucks.

Or, contact the trucking company directly and tell them what you need. They accepted the load and probably have a way to deliver it.

John


----------



## Aaron_W (Aug 24, 2021)

That is a hard core HOA making residents take turns acting as speed bumps. 

Agree renting a pickup is probably the way to go. When I was truckless I used uhaul a couple times a year to move large items or make a dump run. They were pretty affordable $20-30 / day + mileage or around $120 / day with unlimited miles for long trips.

Might even be easier because you can back a pickup right up to your garage. The 1030 is about 400lbs so well within the limits of a cheap engine hoist.


----------



## Wildvortex (Aug 24, 2021)

Yah, I will need to find out where the hub is. Could save me the lift gate truck fee.


----------



## Shotgun (Aug 24, 2021)

Wildvortex said:


> Just an idea of the situation. Took while walking around the property with the wife




Used to drive a moving van for a living.
That road would be a non-issue.


----------



## Wildvortex (Aug 24, 2021)

M


Shotgun said:


> Used to drive a moving van for a living.
> That road would be a non-issue.


Moving van/box truck is a big difference from a semi truck. I have drove both. I'll work it out one way or another.


----------



## Wildvortex (Aug 24, 2021)

Aaron_W said:


> That is a hard core HOA making residents take turns acting as speed bumps.
> 
> Agree renting a pickup is probably the way to go. When I was truckless I used uhaul a couple times a year to move large items or make a dump run. They were pretty affordable $20-30 / day + mileage or around $120 / day with unlimited miles for long trips.
> 
> Might even be easier because you can back a pickup right up to your garage. The 1030 is about 400lbs so well within the limits of a cheap engine hoist.


BTW, what's a HOA??? Joke, would never live somewhere where other people (other than unavailable government) dictate what I can and can not do on my property. Have passed on several in my life for that reason.


----------



## Shotgun (Aug 24, 2021)

Wildvortex said:


> M
> 
> Moving van/box truck is a big difference from a semi truck. I have drove both. I'll work it out one way or another.



My moving van was a Ford 9000, with a 48ft trailer.


----------



## Wildvortex (Aug 25, 2021)

Shotgun said:


> My moving van was a Ford 9000, with a 48ft trailer.


Ok, neighbors wife works for a moving company and brings her box truck here on occasion. Turn is tight but likely doable. Couple of low branches a bigger truck might not be able to avoid and make the corner. Driven some big trucks 5 ton military with 40ft trailer but has been years.


Shotgun said:


> My moving van was a Ford 9000, with a 48ft trailer.


----------

